# Imipramine/amitriptyline and constipation



## ot24 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been suffering with continuing IBS symptoms , worsening over the past 2 years. I experience bloating, occasional spasms/cramping and almost constant abnormal bowel movements. I have tried hypnotherapy and antispasmodics to no avail. I felt diarrhoea was my main issue and my GP (family doctor in the UK) prescribed imipramine 10mg. I took this for a week then stopped due to constipation which lasted 10 days and only resolved after several days of laxatives. I went back to my doctor who prescribed Amitriptyline 10mg and I am having the same problem with constipation since starting. I am wondering whether anyone else has had similar experiences. I requested a referral to a gastroenterologist but my GP would not agree to this. I am also wondering if anyone in the UK particularly has seen a gastroenterologist about their IBS and what their experience of this was?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you have diarrhoea predominant ibs or constipation predominant or a mixture of the two?Thes anti depressants are used for diarrhoea predominant to reduce their effects.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey i started taking amitriptyline at 10mg every night and they were doing some good but then the doctor upped my dosage to 20mg .... the other day my stomach felt queezy so i took one immodium.... and the past two days i have felt terrible! ... I get a belly ache in the morning and an urge to have BM but the urge to push isn't very strong, and it is a small amount of VERY soft horrible mushy stool... and i keep getting little spasms in my low abdomen with urges to have a BM but when i push nothing happens.... i know theres lots of stool far up in there i just cant get rid of it and its making me feel so ill.... Im wonderig if i might have some sort of impaction from the amitriptyline and immodium working together as all three are meant to reduce the amount of stool :-(


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

You need to go back to your GP, they are "general doctors" and not speciallists. I know the referral time can be long; it took me 9 months to see a gastric consultant but they are specialists and have alot more experience of this area. GP practices are very concerned with their budgets; one doctor told me it costs over £100 for them to make hospital referrals but if you have had constant symptoms then you should see a specialist. Is there another doctor in your practice you could see? Is there an out of hours system in your area where you could see a different doctor?

If you are concerned about some sort of impaction you can go to A&E to get an immediate answer.


----------

